# Sub-contracting RRP



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not a certified RRP contractor. I pass on all RRP projects. However, I am wondering what liability I can incurr by sub-contracting them to a certified RRP contractor.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

All of it. Your not licensed so you shouldn't even get involved.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> All of it. Your not licensed so you shouldn't even get involved.


Am I permitted to post about it here...or do I need a license for that?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's an interesting question. I would imagine the answer varies from state to state. 

In TN, unlicensed firms can hire a certified person to run a RRP job for them. That being the case, I don't see why you couldn't sub a job out to a licensed company or individual. 

NC is a little different in that in addition to RRP certification, you have to have a state license. My guess would be that the state license would be required to sub the work out there. 

Just under RRP itself, I think you would be fine doing it as long as the paperwork was in order. May be other factors at the state level though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's an interesting question. I would imagine the answer varies from state to state.
> 
> In TN, unlicensed firms can hire a certified person to run a RRP job for them. That being the case, I don't see why you couldn't sub a job out to a licensed company or individual.
> 
> ...


Thank You. I will look into this. I will likely never touch an RRP project myself. However, if a certification/license is need to sub, I would be willing to do that.

I appreciate the legitimate feedback. You are one of the best contributors here.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

As far as EPA rules, all businesses and individuals involved in an RRP covered project must have a firm certification. I'm not sure if you, as a GC, would need to a person certified as a renovator. Your subs will need both firm certification and renovator training.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

epretot said:


> Am I permitted to post about it here...or do I need a license for that?


I'll allow it. :whistling2:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'll allow it. :whistling2:


Thank you.


----------

